# Storing in Glass Jars



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a ton of glass containers that lemonade came in. I can not seal them since the lid is only about 2". But how long do you think I could store say dried beans or wheat with some diatamatious earth in the jar? Do you think i need an oxygen absorbers?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

well depending on what size the containers are and the size of the O2's you might be able to get a vacuum seal in the jar. It might work for long term storage using the DE( food grade right?).

when you say the lids are 2" does that mean 2 inches across? So they're like a soda bottle?
They might work for mid term storage


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with Genevieve, use oxygen absorbers.

I buy lemonade in glass bottles as well. I wash them well and store water in them. With an extra tightening, you can get a good seal.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I will use oxygen absorbers. The lids are bigger than a soda bottle. So I think it will work. Now onto the next question, what size of o.a. would you use?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

You know you can buy new lids and get a good seal on them.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks. I will use oxygen absorbers. The lids are bigger than a soda bottle. So I think it will work. Now onto the next question, what size of o.a. would you use?


Small OA, re-use lids, you can always pour a thin film of bees wax or paraffin, and they will seal, you aren't canning just making an O2 proof lid.

Rancher


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. Guess what I am doing today? Lol


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Almost any glass jar with a metal lid that has the soft seal ring on the underside will reseal.

Fill the jar just as full as you can get it. Warm the lid for a few minutes in a low oven (just enough to soften that seal material just a bit) then screw it on tight.

Now you need a roll of electrical tape, a pushpin, and Ziplock vacuum pump for bags. (WalMart, about $4).









Punch a small hole in the middle of the jar lid with the pushpin.
Put a small square of electrical tape over the hole, only fastening down one edge and leaving the rest of the square of tape to flap loose.
Put the Ziploc pump over the tape, press it down against the lid and pump the air out.
When you lift the pump away, the vacuum that you have pumped into the jar will have pulled the tape down and sealed the hole.
Run your finger over the tape to press it firmly down.

Great for dry goods.

John


----------

